# كيف يتم عمل تهويه للادوار البدروم



## م/شحاته (10 يوليو 2007)

:85: كيف يتم عمل تهويه للادوار البدروم الاول والثانى مثلا اذا كان المبنى به دورين بدروم
بعض الاستشاريين يقوم بحساب كمية الهواء على اساس from 4 to 6 air change per hour 
ولكن هناك حسابات خاصه تضع فى الاعتبار عدد السيارات بالجراج واقصى قيمه لل co2 هل من مداخلات


----------



## الدكة (13 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ

بالنسبة لحسابات التهوية، فيتم ذلك بطريقتين :-

* الطريقة الاولي : الطريقة التقليدية
- عن طريق ايجاد حجم المنطقة المراد تهويتها ( feet)
- يحسب معدل التغيير الهواء لكل ساعة في حدود (10 الى 15)
بعد ذلك يتم القسمة على 60 

* الطريقة الثانية : 
- ايجاد مساحة المنطقة المراد تهويتها بالقدم المربع .
- وهو فرض معدل تغيير (1.5 الى 2) في الساعة لكل قدم مربع 

اما بالنسبة للبدروم الاول الملاصق للدور الارضي فيتم عمل تهويى فقط بمعني طرد فقط ، مع وجود فتحات عبارة عن نوافذ للتغذية .
اما البدروم الارضي الاسفل فيتم عمل له تغذية عن طريق مراوح لسحب الهواء من الخارج ودفعه الى داخل البدروم : و مراوح طرد لسحب وطرد الهواء من داخل البدروم
ويتم حساب معدل مراوح التغذية الخاصة بهذا الدور ب( 80 الى 90 %) من كمية الهواء المطرود

وشكرا،،،


----------



## نجوه (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2007)

ارجو توضيح المعادلات الرياضية لهذة الحسابات 
وشكرا


----------



## م/شحاته (15 يوليو 2007)

اولا مشكور الاخ الكريم لكن لو نظرت فى ashrae fundemental لوجدت مثال توضيحى للطريقه الادق التى يدخل بها العوامل الاتيه 
1-عدد السيارات الموجوده بالبدروم 
2-الوقت الذى تستغرقه كل سياره من لحظة دخولها المبنى حتى اطفاء المحرك
3-النسبه المسموح بها لثانى اكسيد الكربون 25ppm
4-حجم البدروم بالقدم المربع
5-كمية العادم التى تخرج من السياره اثناء عملها


----------



## علاء ابراهيم (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي علي معلوماتك


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الدكة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعلى بركة الله نبدأ
> 
> بالنسبة لحسابات التهوية، فيتم ذلك بطريقتين :-
> ...


 شكرا لك على المعلومات


----------



## ammarstar (14 مارس 2009)

أرجو أخي الدكة وضع رسم توضيحي لتركيب المراوح وتوصيلها بالدكت


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

الشباب عملوا الواجب و زياده
انا كنت داخل ارد لقيت جهيزه قطعت قول كل خطيب


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

من الاخر كده خلاصة الكلام الجميل اللى فات ده 

انه لا يوجد عدد محدد من مرات تغيير الهواء للموقف اذا كان فى البدروم و انه يعتمد على عدد السيارات و المساحة و الارتفاع

و خلاصة الخلاصة فى المرفقات 

و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

حلوه يا محمد خلاصه الخلاصه
بتفكرنى بزهره الزهره فى فيلم الكيف 
صباحو فنتلاشن


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2009)

مبروك التميز يا zanitty


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

تصدق يا محمد ان انت عرفت قبلى موضوع التميز ده لان انا ماخدتش بالى 
شكرا للساده المشرفين
الف شكر 
الف شكر 
الف شكر
بحبكوا و الله 
الدمعه فرت من عينى
ليكوا عندى عزومه مندى يا رجاله


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

نسيت 
يا محمد انا كنت داخل اشكرك على الفايل اللى انت حاطه ده لانى لما حملته قلت فى بالى هيطلع فايل فنتلاشن عادى
بس بجد لقيته رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
بجد من اكتر الفايلات اللى نخششت فى دماغى (بمناسبه زهره الزهره و الاصطباحه يعنى )


----------



## mohamed mech (15 مارس 2009)

ممكن تبعت لى حقى ناشف و انا اظبط التظابيط بمعرفتى


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

من المندى و اللا من زهره الزهره


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

و بعدين لما انا عضو متميز مغيروش لونى ليه  زى جهاد و قشانه 
انا عايز ابقى ملون مليش دعوه بقى


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد . وشكرا


----------



## mansour abdelgawad (8 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز
يمكنك الرجوع ال ashrae standard 62_1_2007 او 1999 ان كنت فى ج م ع


----------



## الشظبي المهندس (5 يناير 2010)

كيف يتم التحويل من (لتر/s ) الى cfm


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (5 يناير 2010)

الدكة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعلى بركة الله نبدأ
> 
> بالنسبة لحسابات التهوية، فيتم ذلك بطريقتين :-
> ...



مشكور أخي الكريم ...
لكن على حد علمي ن عدد مات تغير الهواء لا بزبد عن 6 ؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورون جميعا اضافات جميلة و ضرورية و حاسمة
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خبرا جميعا


----------

